# Ankündigungen & Diskussionen zu Veränderungen im Youngtimer-Forum



## Fujisan (1. April 2015)

Es geht Schlag auf Schlag...die Entscheidung zum Youngtimer des Jahres 2014 liegt keine 48 Stunden zurück, da möchte ich ein paar Dinge in Bezug auf das Youngtimer-Unterforum zur Diskussion stellen:

M.M.n. waren zu viele Themen mit "wichtig" oben angepinnt, sodass andere (ungleich weniger interessante) Beiträge erst nach dem Scrollen zu sehen waren. Kurz und schmerzlos habe ich bereits einigen oben angepinnten Beiträgen ihren Sonderstatus entzogen, sodass sie sich nunmehr wieder unter allen anderen Beiträgen wiederfinden. Dies betrifft zunächst (1) "Der 'Ich-war-mit-meinem-Youngtimer-unterwegs' Thread..." sowie (2) die Youngtimer-Wahl Threads. Zur Erklärung: Den (1) Thread habe ich herausgenommen, da mit der Youngtimer-Galerie ein sehr ähnliches Ziel verfolgt wird und deshalb m.M.n. ein Thread mit Sonderstatus ausreichen sollte. (2) Die Threads zur Youngtimer-Wahl waren sowieso nur temporär oben angepinnt und der verbliebene "Siegerehrungs-Thread" soll spätestens in vier Wochen seinen Sonderstatus verlieren.

Darüber hinaus möchte ich den Beitrag "Bikes und Parts online - der 'Ich hab` zufällig etwas gefunden'-Thread" den Sonderstatus verleihen, da dieser täglich aktualisiert und frequentiert wird. Ein weiterer Beitrag zum Thema "FAQ hilfreiche Datenbanken Manuals Kataloge etc." soll den Sonderstatus erhalten und ausschließlich Hilfestellungen (keine Diskussionen beinhalten) - ich stelle mir eine Art Kompendium für Youngtimer vor.

Was noch...ach ja! Der "Der offizielle Youngtimer Tausche/Verkaufe/Suche Thread" soll zugunsten eines eigenen Youngtimer-Basars nach Vorbild des Classic-Basars aufgelöst werden; jedoch nur, wenn das von einer "Mehrheit" unterstützt wird. Warum? Ich verspreche mir davon eine wesentlich bessere Übersichtlichkeit sowie die Möglichkeit einer effektiven Suche (über die Suchmaske des Forums).

Schlussendlich sollen auf der YT-Startseite folgende Themen einen Sonderstatus er-/behalten (ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt):

(1) "Der YOUNGTIMER Wertermittlungs-Fred"

(2) "Youngtimer-Galerie"

(3) Bikes und Parts online - der "Ich hab` zufällig etwas gefunden"-Thread

(4) Youngtimer-Kompendium FAQ Manuals Kataloge etc.

Darunter die weiteren Beiträge + separater Youngtimer-Basar (siehe "Classic Bikes Basar")

Das sind meine Ideen für den Moment...*jetzt sind eure Meinungen/Anregungen/Ideen gefragt!*


----------



## Brainman (1. April 2015)

Separater Youngtimer Basar finde ich eine gute Idee 
Der Rest geht meiner Meinung nach auch in Ordnung. Die Themen die viel genutzt werden landen in der Liste sowieso wieder oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (1. April 2015)

Hallo Martin!
Mach das so, ich denke auch, dass das der Übersichtlichkeit dient. 
Die Youngtimer-Galerie würde ich auch nicht fest anpinnen, wenn sich da was tut ist sie eh gleich wieder oben. Eigentlich genauso wie "Der 'Ich-war-mit-meinem-Youngtimer-unterwegs' Thread..."


----------



## boschi (1. April 2015)

Youngtimer Basar wäre top!


----------



## Hagelsturm (1. April 2015)




----------



## magas (1. April 2015)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Was noch...ach ja! Der "Der offizielle Youngtimer Tausche/Verkaufe/Suche Thread" soll zugunsten eines eigenen Youngtimer-Basars nach Vorbild des Classic-Basars aufgelöst werden; jedoch nur, wenn das von einer "Mehrheit" unterstützt wird. Warum? Ich verspreche mir davon eine wesentlich bessere Übersichtlichkeit sowie die Möglichkeit einer effektiven Suche (über die Suchmaske des Forums).



Da bin ich absolut dafür und da wäre tatsächlich, sowohl für den Verkäufer im Basars als auch für einen Käufer, besser, weil übersichtlicher. Jetzt verschwindet alles, spätestens wenn der thread auf die nächste Seite springt, im Nirvana.


----------



## Holzmichl (1. April 2015)




----------



## Compolli (1. April 2015)

ich bin ebenfalls absolut für einen Youngtimer-Basar, allerdings gerne mit der Unterteilung "Suche" und "Biete"


----------



## baerst5 (1. April 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung (keine Anspielung!) TauscheVerkaufeSuche kann so bleiben.


----------



## davelon83 (1. April 2015)

ich finde die Einteilung auch super! Eine seperaten Youngtimer-Basar ist der Übersichtlichket wegen, ein super Vorschlag


----------



## Hotschy681 (1. April 2015)

Auch mein Votum *für* einen eigenen YT Basar. 

Auch die Anzahl der angepinnten Threads übersichtlich zu halten finde ich gut - ich sehe das manchmal bei den Retrobikern in UK, wie das überhand nimmt und erst nach ner halben Seite die "eigentlichen" Themen beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (1. April 2015)

YT Basar 
und ich bin für 1 angepinnten Beitrag. 

(4) Youngtimer-Kompendium FAQ Manuals Kataloge etc.

alles andere kommt doch automatisch nach oben, wenn es wieder was neues gibt.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (1. April 2015)

Endlich!!! Basar bei den YT!!! Die anderen Vorschläge hören sich an wie damals, wenn Mamie die Tür vom Kinderzimmer öffnete und zum Aufräumen aufforderte ...  Ich Unterstütze diese Einwürfe!


----------



## black-panther (2. April 2015)

chouca schrieb:


> YT Basar
> und ich bin für 1 angepinnten Beitrag.
> 
> (4) Youngtimer-Kompendium FAQ Manuals Kataloge etc.
> ...



Gehe ich mit d'accord. Der Wertermittler könnte dann (wie bei den Classicern) in den Basar wandern und dort oben angepinnt werden, meinetwegen zusammen mit dem "Bike und Parts online..." Wobei, was sehr stark frequentiert wird, ist eh regelmäßig auf Seite 1. Eine 'Anpinnung' brauchen ja eher Threads, die immer mal-wieder sehr nützlich sind, aber eben nicht jeden Tag genutzt werden und somit dann öfter auf den Seiten 2-4 verschwinden und dann gesucht werden müssen...


----------



## maxim-DD (3. April 2015)

Änderungen finde ich gut,
die Galerie kann man aber anpinnen


----------



## ilovemyrocky (4. April 2015)

Ein fettes JA zum YT Bazar und nicht so viel gepinnte Themen.


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2015)

Komm, mach uff den Basar, ich hätt da schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramkal2007 (7. April 2015)

Jo lass gehen bin dafür


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2015)

Also falls noch eine nachösterliche Meinung was bewirken kann

Ich seh das wie Chris: Wertermittler und "gefunden" auch in den Basar - und der muss auf jeden Fall kommen


----------



## 6ix-pack (8. April 2015)




----------



## black-panther (9. April 2015)

Hm, müssen wir vielleicht 'nen Antrag auf Eröffnung des Basars stellen oder ihn irgendwo zur Genehmigung einreichen?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hm, müssen wir vielleicht 'nen Antrag auf Eröffnung des Basars stellen oder ihn irgendwo zur Genehmigung einreichen?



 und ich bin hier der pöhse pursche 

Das war aber nicht sehr nett, um nicht zu sagen: ein gar gartiges Forenmitglied dieser black-panther    

Gemach gemach...kommt sicher nicht auf nen Tag an


----------



## Ramkal2007 (9. April 2015)

Nu mach aba mal hinne


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2015)

Ich  ? Ich bin nicht an allem schuld 

Vielleicht ist der NeuModerator einfach mal anderweitig beschäftigt  Oder gar krank? Dann gute Besserung und Basar nach Genesung


----------



## Ramkal2007 (9. April 2015)

Na dann auch von mir gute Genesung, falls das so ist
dann warten wir eben bis es soweit ist
Aber dann


----------



## Fujisan (9. April 2015)

Krank?! Ach, ich doch nicht...zäh wie Leder...ihr wisst schon *hust*. 

Aber mal ernsthaft: ich würde gern noch ein paar Tage warten und schauen, ob noch weitere YT-ForistenInnen ihre Meinung posten...dann werd' ich selbst 'nen Antrag bei "rik" einreichen und er wird dann -sobald er Zeit dazu findet- einen Basar einrichten. BTW: Ihr überschätzt meine Befugnisse...ich kann keine Sub-Subforen einrichten, dass können m. W. n. nur Super-Mods, Admins und YT-Götter - ich bin nur ein kleiner Vasall .


----------



## Ramkal2007 (9. April 2015)

Also Anwalt einschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malkyway (9. April 2015)

also dann... 
YT Basar


----------



## black-panther (10. April 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ein gar gartiges Forenmitglied dieser black-panther


Wat heißt hier gartig?! Ich hab gar keine Garten!
Artig vielleicht, ja...


----------



## Prinzderdinge (10. April 2015)

Am Ende muss also wirklich ein Antrag auf Genehmigung beim "rik" gestellt werden   D.h. in einem Jahr gibt es vllt den neuen Basar


----------



## ice (10. April 2015)

puhh ... 
wenn das jetzt doch so lange dauert ... ... ...
....vieleicht sollten wir asyl bei den classikern beantragen    ... da guckt sowieso fast jeder im Basar... 

aber die werfen dann bestimmt mit Tomaten auf die schnöden YT-Teile


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. April 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wat heißt hier gartig?! Ich hab gar keine Garten!
> Artig vielleicht, ja...



S 

vergessen   

g ArSt ig sozusagen    Armin  nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Ramkal2007 (10. April 2015)

Man das ja Fall für Kriminalfeuerwehr


----------



## ArSt (10. April 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> g ArSt ig sozusagen    Armin  nicht bös gemeint


Du machst vielleicht Wortspiele 


Ramkal2007 schrieb:


> Man das ja Fall für Kriminalfeuerwehr


Stimmt schon!


----------



## miles2014 (25. April 2015)

YT Basar


----------



## Thias (30. April 2015)

Ich finde die genannten Änderungen sehr begrüssenswert, vor allem den Basar!

Wegen dem Anpinnen und Positionieren des Wertermittlungsthreads: Da würde ich sagen kommt es darauf an, wie sich das Nutzerverhalten entwickelt. Ich finde zwar auch, dass er im Basar gut aufgehoben wäre. Aber wenn das dann zur Folge hat, dass der unbedarfte Nutzer immer erst mal seine Anfrage in das "Hauptforum" postet, dann könnte man sich überlegen, ihn wieder aus dem Basar raus zunehmen und ins Hauptforum zu pinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (30. April 2015)

@Fujisan, Martin, hast du bei @rik schonmal angefragt, ob sich der Basar nicht mal "eben so auf die Schnelle" einrichten lässt?
Viele Gegenstimmen sind hier ja nicht mehr zu erwarten 

LG
Chris


----------



## black-panther (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## baerst5 (8. Mai 2015)

Sind wir nicht schon zu alt für so schnelle Veränderungen?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehe gar nicht woher dieser Wunsch nach dem Basar kommt. Ein gepflegter (was verkauft oder zu alt ist, wird gelöscht. Wie in anderen Unterforen auch) Verkaufsthread ist meiner Meinung nach übersichtlicher als ein Basar. Ich komme mit dem Basar beispielsweise gar nicht zurecht, da dort oft seitenlange Einzel-Threads sind, die das eigentliche Angebot verwässern. Wenn alles bis auf das Inserat bilateral geklärt wird, braucht es keinen Basar.


----------



## black-panther (12. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, das rührt daher, weil man nicht will, dass ein Beitrag/Angebot nach 3-7 Folgebeiträgen schon im Nirvana verschwunden ist. So ist es bei mir zumindest.
Poste ich meine angebotenen Artikel im YT-VST-Thread, ist der Beitrag so lang, dass die davor geschriebenen gleich mal weg (aus dem Sichtfeld) sind. Dann kommen ein paar andere User mit Angeboten/Suchen daher, und schon ist mein Beitrag wieder weg und in Vergessenheit geraten.
Im Basar habe ich meinen eigenen Thread, bei dem im ersten Beitrag auf Seite 1 immer aktuell steht, was es BEI MIR gerade zu finden gibt. Der Thread rückt mit der Zeit dann auch mal nach unten oder auf Seite 2 oder 3 etc., aber bei der nächsten Aktualisierung oder Preisanpassung oder Erinnerung ist er wieder vorn.
Den YT-Thread muss man erstmal seitenweise durchblättern, um zu sehen, wer was verkauft. Im Basar hat man darüber gleich einen groben Überblick und kann dann gezielt in den jeweiligen Thread einsteigen, der einen interessiert. Also ich finde das übersichtlicher.


----------



## magas (12. Mai 2015)

ich sehe das genauso wie Chris - ist einfach übersichtlicher ab einer gewissen postingsgröße, wenn jeder seinen eigenenen Verkaufsthread machen kann, diesen aktualisieren kann falls notwendig, oder hochschieben kann, wenn sich nichts bewegt.

Wie soll ich z.B. sonst meine Verkäufsanzeige, die sich nach einigen Wochen auf Seite 20 von 40 befindet, wieder in Erinnerung bringen ohne sie erneut zu posten ?  Bei den Verkäufen bei den 29er z.B. sind nie mehr als 3 Seiten aktuell, weil dort gelöscht wird, hier aber nicht.

Auch für die Suche nach Teilen finde ich den Basar wie bei den Klassikern auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2015)

Genau davon habe ich gesprochen. Pflege = Löschen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Mai 2015)

Also einen Basar finde ich auch übersichtlicher als den Verkaufsthread.


----------



## Fujisan (18. Mai 2015)

Mit über 1500 Zugriffen sollte m.M.n. eine kritische Masse mit diesem Thread erreicht worden sein ... einen "offiziellen" Antrag für die Freischaltung eines Youngtimer-Basars ist nunmehr bei @rik eingereicht ... schaumer mal.


----------



## IHateRain (19. Mai 2015)

Soweit, so gut


----------



## black-panther (19. Mai 2015)

Et kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln, wa?!


----------



## Thias (19. Mai 2015)

Jetzt sind wir so lange ohne ausgekommen, da machen die 2/3 Jahre auch nichts mehr aus


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Mai 2015)

Der YT-Basar ist da!
Ging doch schneller!


----------



## black-panther (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fujisan (19. Mai 2015)

Ich mach' in den nächsten 120 Minuten noch nen Regel-Thread á la Classic-Bike Basar auf und dann wird der "Der offizielle Youngtimer Tausche/Verkaufe/Suche"-Thread geschlossen und der "Ich-hab'-zufällig-etwas-gefunden"-Thread" in den YT-Basar verschoben ... nicht, dass sich jemand wundert.

EDIT hat mich gerade bös' angeschaut und meint: Regel-Thread fürn YT-Basar wird noch etwas länger dauern als 120 Minuten, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (19. Mai 2015)

Oops, war ich zu schnell?


----------



## Thias (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## Zaska0 (19. Mai 2015)

[QUOTE="Fujisan, post: 12948665, member: 195652"..... und der "Ich-hab'-zufällig-etwas-gefunden"-Thread" in den YT-Basar verschoben ... nicht, dass sich jemand wundert.[/QUOTE]

Am besten den Topic als Sticky. Dann muß man nicht immer suchen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Mai 2015)

*Youngtimer Basar* - geile Sache das.
@black-panther kriegt ne Kiste Bier umsonst, als Erster Reinschreiber.

Habe ich übrigens vor 1,5 Jahren mal vorgeschlagen bei den Herren des IBC, wurde aber abgelehnt.
Endlich hat man gerafft, das mit den alten Teilen ( 26er "gibt es ja keine neuen mehr" ) bei der Wirtschaft keine Kohle mehr verdienen kann.
Mein Glückwunsch. Vielleicht kauf ich ja bald mal was im Basar.


----------



## IHateRain (20. Mai 2015)

So, ist das so?!


Fujisan schrieb:


> *STOP!*
> 
> Zur Info für ALLE: Dies ist der *Youngtimer* "Bikes und Parts online - der 'Ich-hab-zufällig-etwas-gefunden'-Thread". Classic-Schnäppchen sind reizvoll, aber sie gehören *ausschließlich* in den Classic-Basar, insofern werden in diesem Beitrag Classic-Teile kommentarlos gelöscht!



Martin: Du hast Baujahrtechnisch natürlich recht. Nur hat es hier bisher niemanden gestört; im Gegenteil, ich bekomme via PN recht viele Infos von Mitgliedern hier, die durch einen Post ein gutes Rad bekommen haben, egal ob Youngtimer oder classic 

Nicht nur das eine Zensur ganz furchtbar wäre, sie ist absolut unnötig! Zumal Chris thread bei den classics geschlossen wurde. Als Threadersteller bitte ich Dich es einfach laufen zu lassen. Warum etwas Einfaches kompliziert machen? 

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ramkal2007 (20. Mai 2015)

Sorry keine Absicht Chris und all die anderen!

Micha hat völlig Recht im Classic kann man ja so etwas nicht mehr posten!
Vielleicht könnte man ja aus einem Tread einen allgemeinen machen. wo man gefundene Teile reinsetzen kann! 


Gruß Kalle


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2015)

lol Kalle, da gibt's nix wofür du dich entschuldigen müsstest 

Ich bin da übrigens bei Michael; habe ja selbst auch schon davon profitiert.
Und mal ehrlich, Martin, willst du dir das echt antun und jedes hier gepostete Angebot auf YT-Konformität prüfen?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Mai 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> * Zumal Chris thread bei den classics geschlossen wurde.*


----------



## Thias (20. Mai 2015)

Wir haben das bisher immer so gemacht. Ich wäre über eine dahingehende "Zensur" ernsthaft besorgt, um nicht zu sagen beleidigt. Die "Regulierungswut" kann gerne im Klassikbereich bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (20. Mai 2015)

@IHateRain : Laissez-faire, im Sinne von ab und an verirrt sich ein Classic-Bauteil in diesen Thread, finde ich grundsätzlich in Ordnung und begrüßenswert, aber folgendes sehe ich als problematisch:

* wenn sich nach einer gewissen Zeit herauskristallisiert, dass gleich viel oder gar mehr Classicer-Schnäppchen gepostet werden, als YT-Schnapper, dann macht der Thread für die YT-Fraktion (auch wenn es da Überschneidungen gibt) nur noch wenig Sinn (überspitzt: im VW Käfer Schnäppchen Forum poste ich auch i.d.R. auch keine VW New Beetle Schnäppchen). @IHateRain : auch wenn du der Thread-Ersteller bist und unermüdlich Schnapper postest (was ich persönlich für eine tolle Sache halte!), handelt es sich um einen Youngtimer-Thread im Youngtimer-Unterforum und die Beiträge dazu sollten in der großen Mehrzahl Youngtimer-Relevanz/Bezug haben - dies sehe ich gefährdet. (zukünftiges Szenario: Wenn wir die von der Community gewollte Abgrenzung zwischen Classicern und Youngtimern an diesem Punkt aufweichen, können wir auch langsam darüber nachdenken, ob wir die beiden Bereiche (Classic + YT) nicht einfach zusammenlegen und mgl. Synergieeffekte erzeugen/nutzen...)

* die Übersichtlichkeit geht ein Stück weit verloren und damit mgl. Interesse: wenn ich als YT auf 6-7 Folge-Links klicke (wie die letzten - von mir bereits gelöschten - Beiträge gezeigt haben) und mir nur Classic-Teile angezeigt werden, gibt es viell. User die missmutig werden und sich dann (berechtigterweise) fragen, was der "Kram" in einem Youngtimer-Beitrag verloren hat, denn sie suchen ja Youngtimer-Teile.

* Youngtimer-Enthusiasten könnten sich in ihrem Refugium gestört fühlen (korrespondiert mit vorangegangenem Punkt)

* "Der Classic-Bike-Schnäppchen-Thread wurde geschlossen?! Na und, gehen wir halt zu den liberalen Youngtimern." Auch wenn die Youngtimer-Fraktion als weltoffen und herzensgut bekannt ist, befürchte ich, dass etwaige Probleme, weshalb @ZeFlo den Classic-Schnäppchen-Thread geschlossen hat nur zu den Youngtimern verlagert werden (könnten) und neue Probleme hinzukommen (siehe vorangegangene Pkt.). Gegenvorschlag: was haltet ihr davon mit @ZeFlo noch einmal via PN zu korrespondieren und ihm aufzuzeigen bzw. Argumente zu liefern, dass ein Classic-Schnäppchen-Thread durchaus sinnvoll ist und sich die Mehrheit der Classicer sich diesen sehnlichst zurückwünscht?!

* Sollte ich eine Freigabe für Classicer-Parts befürworten würde das letztlich @ZeFlo s Moderatoren-Tätigkeit im Classic-Bereich unterminieren und seine Maßnahmen schlichweg ins Leere laufen lassen bzw. ad absurdum führen. Bitte überlegt selbst, was ihr davon halten würdet, wenn ihr an seiner Stelle wärt...

@black-panther : Ganz ehrlich, dass will ich mir echt nicht antun, weshalb ich den Thread kurzerhand schließen würde; was jedoch und das möchte ich in aller Deutlichkeit sagen/schreiben, das allerallerallerletzte Mittel wäre, um gegen etwaige Verstöße vorzugehen.

Wie soll's nun weitergehen?! So wie bisher! ...ab und an ein Classicer-Schnäppchen ist völlig in Ordnung, aber "seitenweise" Classicer-Parts + Kommentare dazu, werden gelöscht. Es gilt grundsätzlich die Formel: YT-Unterforum >>> YT-Thread >>> YT-Beiträge und das hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun...


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2015)

muahaha, nun wüsste ich nur zu gern die Zahl derjenigen, die sich zumindest in diesem Moment denken "wozu haben wir noch gleich einen YT-Mod gebraucht?!"


----------



## IHateRain (20. Mai 2015)

Scheinbar um uns zensieren zu lassen. Dein Text in allen Ehren, Martin - Den Auftritt nach dem Motto "Das wird jetzt so gemacht..." finde ich unnötig.


Abgesehen davon: Schon haben wir hier eine m.M.n. unnötige Diskussion - war vorher nicht so. Alles läuft, jeder sagt dem YT-Forum Toleranz nach, unnu so.

"Daumen runter"


----------



## Thias (20. Mai 2015)

Blablabla -> Regel -> mehr blabla und Paragraphenreiterei-> tread zu. Obwohl für 99% der Beteiligten alles ok war. So hats im Classik angefangen.

Wir brauchen hier diese Regeln nicht. Wir brauchen diese Diskussion nicht. Lass es einfach.
Meine Meinung und ich werde nichts mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## dodderer (20. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> Blablabla -> Regel -> mehr blabla und Paragraphenreiterei-> tread zu. Obwohl für 99% der Beteiligten alles ok war. So hats im Classik angefangen.
> 
> Wir brauchen hier diese Regeln nicht. Wir brauchen diese Diskussion nicht. Lass es einfach.
> Meine Meinung und ich werde nichts mehr dazu schreiben.



100% Unterstützung von mir


----------



## Teuflor (20. Mai 2015)

Wasn hier los? Paragraphen gefrühstückt oder was? 

Wir Regeln das hier selbst, selbst Justiz und so.  Wir mobben einfach alle raus die wir nicht wollen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (20. Mai 2015)

Ich trau mich *fast *gar nicht mehr was zu posten.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Mai 2015)

...und wenn ich 20 Classic Teile aufklicke, die ich nicht brauchen kann, dann klicke ich sie wieder weg... So what...

Genauso mache ich es auch mit YT-Kram, der hier gepostet wird und den ich nicht brauchen kann  ...und wenn der 101. geöffnete Link eines Beitrages was ist, was ich brauchen kann, dann hat es sich gelohnt hier ab und zu reinzuschauen. Wer macht da schon nen Unterschied, wenn an nem 50 Euro Rad ne 900ter XTR dranhängt oder ne 952ger?

Klar ist es das YT-Forum und es wurde extra vom Classic Bereich abgespalten seinerzeit, damit es den Hardcore-Classicern nicht übel wird bei nicht-skinkwall-bereiften Kult Rädern  ...andersrum wird's keinem YT übel, wenn er so hochglanzpolierten Blingbling classic Kram hier sehen muss...oder hat sich einer beschwert? Ich kenn die Diskussion nicht bei den Classicern. Da schau ich fast nie rein bei den...äh...Classicern


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Mai 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Ich trau mich *fast *gar nicht mehr was zu posten.



Is so.
Ich bin zwar hier nur geduldeter eher Klassikanhänger, aber wie kommt es eigentlich, dass im YT Bereich überhaupt ein MOD anwesend ist?
Ich habe da was verpasst denke ich.
Nix gegen Dich @Fujisan, Deine Person an sich und Deine Funktion als Mod ist ja nicht das Gleiche, ich hoffe Du verstehst das. Gleichwohl ich Deine Argumente nachvollziehen kann.
Aber seit ich hier vor Jahren mal reingeschneit bin, habe ich noch nie erlebt, dass es unter den Mitgliedern Kloppe gab wie in fast allen anderen Forumsteilen, nie, dass Sachen sich nicht von alleine geregelt haben, nie ernsthafte Mobberei, nie übermäßige Angeberei oder gstrunze, keine Blasphemie, keine Schimpfworte, nie nix wozu man hier nen Mod einschalten hätte müssen. Eigentlich ist das hier ein Haufen von langweiligen Langweilern , harmlose Spießgesellen, Schulterklopfern, zusammen Frischbiertrinkenden, Frikadellenschneidern, Gutmenschen und Ökopulliträgern, unfreiwillige Hipsterchen mit nem Hang zu kunterbunten Aufbauten und freuen sich auch noch dran. Und ausnahmsweise ist das hier ne Truppe, bei der Mann das auch noch gut findet. Endlich mal kein Streß, hier sind alle Manns genug dem anderen seinen Neid zu gönnen und seine Tour mit Bildchen vom Einkehren in den nächsten Biergartenpuff, wo dann noch mehr Bildchen von nem ordentlichen Stück Bier und nem kühlen Glas Schnitzel und als oberste Belohnung noch ne Tortensahne mit nem Kirschhäubchen oben drauf und nem leckeren Humpen voll Expresso.

Man könnte die Frage nach der Regulierung auch mit diesem Jean Lucs Gleichniss erklären:
Kaffee, Junge, schöner heißer schwarzer Kaffee Junge.





Obwohl hier nie einer war, hat nicht mal einer heimlich paar Tittenbildchen untergebracht oder irgendwas angestellt.
Jedenfalls habe ich nix davon gesehen, und ich les hier so einiges mit.

So ne Diskussion geht ja in den meisten Forenteilen so ab:





Wenn Ihr alle schlaft und gar nicht online seit, lege ich mich als Obdachloser ausgestossener nämlich heimlich in irgend eine Ecke des YT Forums pennen, und wenn der erste Morgens reintrottelt, dann sag ich einfach, ich wär auch grad reingekommen, damit ich das nicht zugeben muss. 

Also nochmal, nix gegen den Neuen, aber ich kann einfach nicht kapieren, warum der Deutsche immer alles regulieren muss, wo es nix zu regulieren gibt. Das war hier ausnahmsweise mal anders.

Lasst uns lieber.....





Danke für Eure Zeit


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2015)

Man man Peter, wiedermal einfach nur gut 

Joa, wie Michael sagte, bisher lief alles gut. 357 Seiten lang hat sich niemand an etwas gestört. Also wieso jetzt?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Mai 2015)

chris, ich kann mir aber auch die andere Seite vorstellen. Als Mod hat man echt nen undankbaren Job und muss ziemlich frustresistent sein.
Denn einem Mod in nem Forum geht es ja gern mal so wie dem Jean Luc:






Da würd man den ein oder anderen schon mal gern verbuddeln:






Gute Nacht


----------



## ceo (21. Mai 2015)

großes lob an @Fujisan 

würde mir eine unterteilung in suche und biete wünschen, damit nicht wie im klassikbereich alles durcheinander gelistet wird.
wenn ich was suche interessieren mich angebote, wenn ich was anzubieten habe scroll ich die gesuche durch.
noch ist es ja recht übersichtlich, aber wenn eine gewisse fülle an threads erreicht ist nervt's halt.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> großes lob an @Fujisan


----------



## magas (21. Mai 2015)

gut gemacht @Fujisan


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2015)

Servus 
Ich hole die Diskussion jetzt mal hier rüber, da dieser Thread ja dafür gemacht ist.



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> chris, ich kann mir aber auch die andere Seite vorstellen. Als Mod hat man echt nen undankbaren Job und muss ziemlich frustresistent sein.


Jap, in so Unterforen wie KTWR oder Classic oder 29 oder ...
Aber hier im YT dürfte sich die Frustration ziemlich in Grenzen halten 

Noch dazu ging es nach Martins Vorstellung als neuer Mod ja los mit


ArSt schrieb:


> Hi Martin!
> Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun?  Na ja, gibt hier wenig zu tun für einen Mod.
> Ist doch hier eher eine "Insel der Glückseeligen", lauter nette Buben hier.
> Es grüßt Dich der Armin!





IHateRain schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> Ich sach ma so: Wenig Arbeit wird Dir das YT-Forum viel machen
> Beste Grüße
> Michael





Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass ich nicht wirklich viel zu tun haben werde; aber umso besser...mehr Zeit für mich, um selbst im Youngtimer-Forum zu stöbern und die neuesten Einträge zu verfolgen . ...*stimmt schon, die Youngtimer-Fraktion ist definitiv einer der liberalsten Haufen hier im IBC-Forum...einfach herrlich unkompliziert!*



Daher verstehe ich nur nicht ganz, wieso nun plötzlich die Keule geschwungen und bei leichter (verständlicher) Gegenwehr gleich mit seitenfüllendem Text gerechtfertigt wird (+ subtiler Drohung, bei Nichteinhalten den Thread leider schließen zu müssen).


----------



## baerst5 (21. Mai 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Daher verstehe ich nur nicht ganz, wieso nun plötzlich die Keule geschwungen und bei leichter (verständlicher) Gegenwehr gleich mit seitenfüllendem Text gerechtfertigt wird (+ subtiler Drohung, bei Nichteinhalten den Thread leider schließen zu müssen).



Hm. Hab ich was verpasst, wo fand das statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramkal2007 (21. Mai 2015)

Ist doch alles in Ordnung so wie es ist!
Wir gehen alle eine Runde Biken und alles ist gut


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Mai 2015)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Hm. Hab ich was verpasst, wo fand das statt?


Ich habe auch nichts mitbekommen.
Hängt vielleicht hier mit zusammen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/classic-basar-wie-soll-es-weitergehen.753539/
oder hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/disk...-youngtimer-forum.748942/page-3#post-12952588


----------



## Fujisan (21. Mai 2015)

Wir nehmen alle bitte den Fuß vom virtuellen Gas... 

...eine zwei drei simple Lösungs-/Kompromissideen bequatsch' ich heute mit @ZeFlo telefonisch und dann schreib ich hier etwas dazu. Bis dahin bitte ich um Geduld. Sollte jemand Gesprächsbedarf haben kann man mir jederzeit 'ne PN schicken oder mit mir telefonieren.


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2015)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Hm. Hab ich was verpasst, wo fand das statt?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...gefunden-thread.610503/page-359#post-12952332
hier.

Leider hat Martin die komplette Diskussion schnell gelöscht.
So geht's natürlich auch


----------



## Ramkal2007 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Chris

ich hab da was entdeckt.... ist wieder offen


----------



## Fujisan (21. Mai 2015)

Der Thread Ich hab' da was entdeckt, sucht das nicht noch wer... ? im Classic-Bereich ist ab sofort wieder geöffnet - in statu quo res erant ante bellum.


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2015)

Hey Martin,
magst du deinen Beitrag mit dem dicken STOP nicht auch noch löschen? Immerhin war der ja der Anstoß zur Diskussion.
Ansonsten bliebe zurzeit mein Gefühl, dass das YT nun leider einen im Kern doch nicht sehr liberalen Mod. erwischt hat, der hier seinen Anspruch auf Recht Haben auf unschöne Weise durchsetzt.

LG
Chris


----------



## IHateRain (21. Mai 2015)

Das ist das 1. mal, das ein post/post´s von mir gelöscht wurde/n. Ggf. auch für weitere das 1. mal. Und warum? Weil die mehrzahl der regulars des YT-Bereichs, also die Forumsnutzer (!), gegen eine Änderung sind, und das öffentlich kundtun.

"Wir" sind das Forum, und es sollte größtenteils so laufen, wie das Forum es mag. Niemand stört/e im betr. thread irgendetwas, bzw. hat sich niemand jemals gemeldet. Daher hast Du, Martin, wie bereits erwähnt, schon recht mit Deinen Ausführungen, nur in der Praxis ist diese Gangart hier, im YT-Bereich, einfach nur unnötig.

Das ist meine Meinung. Anscheinend stehe ich mit dieser jedoch nicht alleine da.

Es ist keine Schande zu sagen "...joa, ich hielt das für´ne gute Idee/wichtige Abgrenzung; wenn nicht gewünscht lassen wir´s so, und der thread kommt in den Basar...".


----------



## Fujisan (21. Mai 2015)

@black-panther und @IHateRain :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Mai 2015)

Jetzt isses hier wirklich auch bald soweit ...jetzt wird irgendein Kagg hier diskutiert, der mit Fahrrädern gar nix mehr zu tun hat. Nicht, dass das nicht auch lustig wäre, aber dafür war bisher immer der ganze Rest vom Forum da - insbesondere der Classicbereich. Da konnte man sich auch immer köstlich über alles Mögliche amüsieren bis dann ein Thema zu war oder paar User gesperrt   

Aber was solls...wenn man hier mitmachen will, muss man eh jeden Mist hinnehmen (was ich jetzt ausdrücklich NICHT auf diese aktuelle Diskussion beziehe!!) wie das neue Forendesign z.B. Ich finde das nach wie vor noch zum Kozzen und bezeichnend dass immer noch Beiträge im "Feedback zum neuen Forendesign" kommen. Man gewöhnt sich an alles...ist wie bei der Arbeit. Da gibts auch immer wieder Neuerungen und noch KEINE davon hat irgendwas besser oder einfacher oder auch nur schneller gemacht. Auf Teufel komm raus wird alles nur verkompliziert.... so long


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

IHateRain schrieb:


> "Wir" sind das Forum, und es sollte größtenteils so laufen, wie das Forum es mag. Niemand stört/e im betr. thread irgendetwas, bzw. hat sich niemand jemals gemeldet. Daher hast Du, Martin, wie bereits erwähnt, schon recht mit Deinen Ausführungen, nur in der Praxis ist diese Gangart hier, im YT-Bereich, einfach nur unnötig.



Ich schaue schon gar nicht mehr gern in das Classic Forum, wegen den Querelen. Jetzt geht hier auch etwas die Post ab, schade ich dachte hier läuft es anders
Klar kann es nur ein Häuptling geben, der was zu sagen hat. Er sollte sich aber ganz genau anhören was seine Indianer wollen und so auch zu ihrem wohlwollen entscheiden. Leider ist das im Classic Basar anders, da sind viele Selbstdarsteller unterwegs die sich gern reden hören und nicht auf hören zu quatschen bis der Deckel zu gemacht wird. Nur will das da keiner wahrhaben.
Hoffe das geht hier etwas geschmeidiger ab.
lg Sabine


----------



## Fujisan (21. Mai 2015)

*Betreff: Youngtimer-Basar*

Ab sofort ist es im YT-Basar möglich, neuen Beiträgen ein Präfix voranzustellen. Das passende Präfix ist in der  Betreff-/Überschriftenzeile auszuwählen. Je nach Anlass: _(Verkaufe)_ ||| _(Tausche)_ ||| _(Suche)_.

Vorteile: Sortierung der Beiträge möglich | bessere Übersichtlichkeit

Edit sagt: Zur Sortierung einfach das gewünschte Präfix anklicken.

Edit2 sagt: Danke an @rik für die schnelle Umsetzung!


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2015)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @black-panther und @IHateRain :




Aber das bleibt bestehen?


Fujisan schrieb:


> *STOP!*
> Zur Info für ALLE: Dies ist der *Youngtimer* "Bikes und Parts online - der 'Ich-hab-zufällig-etwas-gefunden'-Thread". Classic-Schnäppchen sind reizvoll, aber sie gehören *ausschließlich* in den Classic-Basar,* insofern werden in diesem Beitrag Classic-Teile kommentarlos gelöscht![/*QUOTE]


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Klar kann es nur ein Häuptling geben, der was zu sagen hat.



Soweit ich weiß gab es hier jahrelang keinen Häuptling.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gab es hier jahrelang keinen Häuptling.


Jep, du bist ja auch schon "jahrelang" dabei!
Es gibt immer Neuerungen, ob sie gut sind lassen wir mal dahingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramkal2007 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Martin

Nun muss ich dich aber auch mal loben!
Den Basar hast du Wunderbar hinbekommen!
Vor allem das Suche und Verkaufe in rot und grün Unterteilt,
finde ich Absolut Klasse


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Jep, du bist ja auch schon "jahrelang" dabei!



 - ich bedauere bis heute, dass ich dein "Po"Bildchen verpasst habe, worüber sich viele aufgeregt haben. Ich hätts geil gefunden.
Kannste mir das mal per PN schicken?


----------



## kutte (21. Mai 2015)

Fujisan schrieb:


> *Betreff: Youngtimer-Basar*
> 
> Ab sofort ist es im YT-Basar möglich, neuen Beiträgen ein Präfix voranzustellen. Das passende Präfix ist in der  Betreff-/Überschriftenzeile auszuwählen. Je nach Anlass: _(Verkaufe)_ ||| _(Tausche)_ ||| _(Suche)_.
> 
> ...


Sehr geil! Das wäre auch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung für den Classic-Basar, @ZeFlo.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> - ich bedauere bis heute, dass ich dein "Po"Bildchen verpasst habe, worüber sich viele aufgeregt haben. Ich hätts geil gefunden.
> Kannste mir das mal per PN schicken?


Das hat wohl mit einer Veränderung in diesem Forum mal gar nix zu tun!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

Werd ich mich doch wenigestens mal dran erinnern dürfen oder? 
Ich mein ja nur, zumindest bin ich hier lange genug dabei und das habe ich noch so grade mitbekommen, davor nur die Sachen, als man teilweise noch mit 56k Modem ewig warten musste, um sich die ersten Gallerien hier im Forum angucken zu können.
Dazwischen das ein oder andere auch. .


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Mai 2015)

Meine Phantasie geht grad mit mir durch  ...und Schuld ist der Sittenstrolch 

....wie das wohl damals war mit den 56k und man Bildchen schauen wollte in den Galerien  Üble Vorstellung ..manches wird wohl doch besser


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

Quatsch besser, da war eben noch Spannung angesacht wie bei Samantha Fox Strip Poker auf dem 64er.

Aber schön, dass Du Fantasien hast darüber wie ich mir die MTB Gallerien angeguckt habe.


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Mai 2015)

Thema Youngtimer Baser,
schön das es ihn nun gibt, aber, ich zumindest, bin im Youngtimer-Bereich wegen den Teilen ab 1997,
gut es hat gerade erst angefangen, komme mir aber wie im Classic-Basar 2.0 vor.

so war das net abgemacht.

ronny


----------



## Toadstool (23. Mai 2015)

Zum Basar: 
Auch geil: Der alte Thread wurde nach genau 6.666 Antworten geschlossen! So gehört sich das


----------



## Fujisan (26. Mai 2015)

*Die "Spielregeln" für den Youngtimer-Basar sind online. Fragen, Kritik, Anregungen bitte in diesen Thread posten.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. Mai 2015)

Der Bikebasar ist sehr gut geworden, endlich kann mal sehen, was die Leute wirklich so anzubieten haben, 

Das sind aber auch ganz schän viele Regeln, oder? Ich kann mir das niemals alles merken. 



*Regeln für den Youngtimer (YT)-Basar – "keep it clear and simple"!*

Präambel: Die folgenden Verhaltensregeln gelten ausschließlich für den YT-Basar. Sie sind keineswegs in Stein gemeißelt und werden, sofern es erforderlich ist, aktualisiert und angepasst. Die Regeln sind nicht als Reglementierung, Zensur, Paragraphenreiterei o.ä. zu verstehen, sondern als "Spielregeln", die für alle gleichermaßen gelten und eine Grundordnung gewährleisten sollen. Direkte Grundlage sind (1) die Regeln im Classic-Bike Basar und (2) im Leichtbau-Verkaufs-Thread sowie indirekt (3) die übergeordneten Verhaltensregeln von mtb-news.de.[/Präambel]


*Definition "Youngtimer":* In Abgrenzung zum Classic-Bike-Basar sind im YT-Basar vorrangig Bikes, Bike-Teile und andere YT-Memorabilien zulässig, deren Produktions-/Erscheinungsjahr ≥ 1996 und ≥ 10 Jahre vor "heute" [Jahr] liegt.

*Definition "YT-Basar":* Der YT-Basar ist lediglich eine Plattform, die Forumsmitgliedern vom IBC zur Verfügung gestellt wird, um kostenlose private Kleinanzeigen mit Schwerpunkt "Youngtimer" veröffentlichen zu können. Die Abwicklung dieser externen Privatgeschäfte ist allein Sache der jeweiligen Vertragspartner und Interessenten. Es liegt im Verantwortungsbereich eines jeden Nutzers selbst, für die nötige Sicherheit bei der Abwicklung zu sorgen.


*(1)* Gewerbliche Angebote, Bikemarkt- sowie ebay-Links sind nicht gestattet und werden kommentarlos gelöscht (Ausnahme: wenn einem Suchenden mit einem Link ein Hinweis gegeben werden soll).

*(2)* Thread-Ersteller sind für ihre Beiträge/Angebote selbst verantwortlich (dies betrifft u.a. deren Richtigkeit sowie Aktualität).

*(3)* Eine Anzeige in einem Forum ist kein Angebot im Sinne des BGB. Daher kann jemand, der im Thread als erster antwortet auch nicht verlangen, das Teil zu bekommen, wenn der Verkäufer nicht will. Der Verkäufer kann sich aussuchen ob und an wen er verkauft.

*(4)* Hat man zeitgleich mehrere Bike-Teile (>2) anzubieten, sind diese in einem Verkaufs-Thread zusammenzufassen.

*(5)* Bei der Erstellung eines Beitrags im YT-Basar ist diesem i.d.R. ein Präfix voranzustellen. Dieses ist in der Betreff-/Überschriftenzeile auszuwählen. Je nach Anlass: (Verkaufe) ||| (Tausche) ||| (Suche).

*(6)* Alle Verkaufsangebote müssen eindeutig mit einem Preis versehen werden (Festpreis oder VHB). Andere "Spielarten" sind unzulässig und werden kommentarlos gelöscht.

*(7)* Verhandlungen/Preisdiskussionen sind nicht öffentlich, sondern ausschließlich via PN/Unterhaltung zu führen.
t wurde? Er bleibt stehen und wird nicht geschlossen und/oder gelöscht. So bleibt der Handel auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt für die Beteiligten auffindbar und in seinem Ablauf nachvollziehbar.

Bei Verstoß gegen die vorgenannten Grundregeln behält sich die Moderation die Löschung von Beiträgen ausdrücklich vor!


----------



## Prinzderdinge (27. Mai 2015)

Die 10 Gebote kannst du dir dann wohl auch nicht merken!?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Die 10 Gebote kannst du dir dann wohl auch nicht merken!?



Sind die wichtig beim Biken?  

Ich verstehe aber seit Anfang an nicht, warum das mit der Preisangabe so zwanghaft ist hier. Ich bin wie fast alle hier die "Generation ebay"und was ist das Problem, dass man einfach abfragt wer am meisten bieten will? Da drehen ja alle durch hier, wenn man was ohne Preis anbietet. Genau das ist der Grund, dass ich hier so gut wie nix verhökere. Da zahl ich ja schon lieber die 10% ans Auktionshaus, weil man da weiß, was ein Teil wert ist und den maximalen Gewinn mitnimmt.

...nicht falsch verstehen...viele werden hier am lebendigen Leib erfahren haben, dass sie von mir Teile geschenkt bekommen haben oder dass ich für das Paket-Fred-Marin Teile verschenkt habe oder für nen Appel und ein Ei einen Rahmen von mir bekommen haben (Grove HardCore z.B., der in ebay das 3-fache gebracht hätte...und das ist jetzt nur, was mir spontan einfällt. Im Gegenzug hab ich auch schon viel geschenkt bekommen. Find ich auch toll. Das bleibt auch auf ewig in Erinnerung (GT-Kurbel, Neon Azonics...) im Vergleich zu erfolgreichen ebay Verkäufen)

Irgendwie wäre es doch immer noch cooler, wenn Teile gegen Gebot hier unter uns bleiben als in der großen 30 Millionen Mitglieder Auktionsbörse verhökert zu werden. Aber so sei es halt...ist mir ja wurscht...wird ja keiner gezwungen hier zu verkaufen 

Ich versteh auch den Aufschrei bei z.B. den Classicern nicht, wenn einer den optimalen Preis für seinen Kram erzielen will oder wenn einer was für kleines Geld kauft hier im Forum und dann gewinnbringend weiterverkauft. Das ist das ganz normale Leben wie die Welt des Handels funktioniert.  Es ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er das macht oder ob ihm andere Werte wichtiger sind...Wenn aber einer was hier für kleines Geld anbietet und einer, der es kauft, mit Gewinn verkloppt, dann finde ich das nicht verwerflich...

Aber um eins auch ganz deutlich zu sagen: Wenn mir einer was für lau zukommen lässt, damit ich es nicht verkaufe, dann gilt mein Wort auch und die Pedale und Kurbel ist immer noch montiert (aktuelles Fot von vor 2 Minuten)....Um nicht zu sagen, das Zaskar hat es ins Museum geschafft und muss nicht mehr in der Garage stehen. Es wird also eher weniger gefahren als betrachtet








Genug philosophiert  Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## Prinzderdinge (28. Mai 2015)

Ich denke, dass die zehn Gebote immer wichtig sind! Auch beim Biken. Damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass es schon relativ wenig Regeln sind und das Werk auch Sinn ergibt. 

Teile ohne Preis finde ich kontraproduktiv. Wenn mann hier was verkauft, sollte es einem weniger um den Erlös gehen, als ums los werden oder die Teile gerade hier weiter zu reichen. Mich stört es nicht, dass jemand dann lieber bei ä bucht 50 Öcken fürne XT Kurbel kassiert, denn hier würde das wohl kaum einer zahlen. Auch nicht gegen Gebot. 
Das hat auch etwas von heile Welt!

Sonst stimm ich dem Rest deiner Philosophie zu!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. Mai 2015)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Die 10 Gebote kannst du dir dann wohl auch nicht merken!?



Nein, mit Geboten habe ich es absolut nicht.
Aber ich denke man muss das alles auch nicht wissen, wenn man per "gesundem" Menschenverstand handelt, in jeder Hinsicht.

Daher merke ich mir sowas nicht.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (28. Mai 2015)

Über militanten Atheismus wollen wir hier jetzt aber nicht reden! Wusste nicht, dass ein Witz mit Bezug zum Glaube für so viel Aufschrei sorgen könnte ! Ich war schon immer Mainstream...  Friede sei mit Euch!


----------



## Fujisan (6. November 2015)

Moin! Aus aktuellem Anlass ziehe ich mal den Anfang einer aufkommenden Diskussion im Basar zur 4. Regel des YT-Basar-Regelwerks in diesen Thread. Zur Erinnerung, die 4. Regel lautet wie folgt: 

*"(4) Hat man zeitgleich mehrere Bike-Teile (>2) anzubieten, sind diese in einem Verkaufs-Thread zusammenzufassen."*

Wer sich aufmerksam die Präambel zu den Basar-Regeln durchgelesen hat, hat sich nicht nur ein BienchenBierchen verdient, sondern weiß auch, dass keine der sieben Regeln in Stein gemeißelt ist, sodass ich an dieser Stelle die 4. Regel einmal zur Diskussion stellen möchte: 
Soll die Regel geändert oder beibehalten werden? Falls sie geändert werden soll, wie könnte diese Änderung aussehen (z.B. anstatt >2, erst ab >5, 8, 10 Teilen einen Sammel-Thread eröffnen oder generell für jede Schraube und jeden Sticker einen eigenen Thread zulassen?). Bedenkt: welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile könnte eine Änderung mit sich bringen?!

PS. Es soll keine Generaldiskussion zur Sinnhaftigkeit des YT-Basar-Regelwerks stattfinden, sondern ausschließlich die 4. Regel im Fokus einer konstruktiven Diskussion stehen (alles andere wäre am Thema vorbei).

Eure Meinungen sind gefragt!


----------



## dodderer (6. November 2015)

Auch wenn nicht in Stein gemeisselt: Ich finde es einfach doof, das es Leute gibt, die akribisch all die Regeln überwachen müssen. Bin da halt eher der laisser faire Typ. Und ich will bei der ganzen Sache immer noch Freude haben, welche ich bei der Überwachungssache eben nicht habe.
@coast13 : Erfahrungsgemäß habe ich so gut wie nichts über den bikemarkt verkauft. Wenn überhaupt hier im Forum, dann über die Themen, das hat sich dann eben so ergeben. Auch habe ich festgestellt, dass in der Bucht meist mehr bezahlt wird, als ich hier angegeben hatte. Wollte halt immer mal erst hier den Leuten hier die Chance geben was zu bekommen, ohne Auktion, einfach sagen "OK, der Preis passt, nehm ich"
Und warum ich die Beiträge von mir lösche? Wenn es Leute gibt, die den Anderen den erhobenen Zeigefinger präsentieren müssen, dann bekomme ich ja mitgeteilt, dass das was ich tue nicht Regelkonform ist. Und dann kann ich mich an die Regeln halten und weiter mitspielen, oder ich lass es eben. Wenn ich es lasse bedeutet das, dass ich eben meine Beiträge, die nicht genehm sind, entferne.
Ich muß auch dazu sagen, dass ich die Regeln für den Basar zwar irgendwann mal gelesen, aber nicht verinnerlicht hatte. Wäre dies der Fall gewesen, hätte ich erst gar nichts eingestellt.

Trauriger in diesem Zasammenhang finde ich es aber, dass Leute hier totalen Murks verkaufen, obwohl sie sich auskennen mit der Materie und wissen dass es Murks ist, aber ihre Waren anbieten, als wären sie OK. 
Dann doch lieber in der Bucht gekauft, und mit paypal bezahlt.
Das gilt übrigens nur für Einzelpersonen, nicht pauschal. Da wäre dann, wenn schon Regeln und Überwachung, auch ein Bewertungssystem wie im Bikemarkt OK. 
Aber dass machen die "Kontrolleure" unter sich aus 

Für alle Kontrollfreaks und Freunde der geordneten Welt zur Beruhigung: Ich komme gesundheitlich wieder auf die Beine, da werde ich meinem Motto wieder folgen, und mich hier nicht weiter unangenehm einbringen.


----------



## black-panther (6. November 2015)

Servus,
also mich stört wenig, wenn jemand ansich mehrere Angebotsthreads im Basar hat. Speziell bei Kompletträdern erschließt sich mir auch die Sinnhaftigkeit eines einzelnen Threads. Oder auch bei einer schönen Komplettgruppe etc.

Aber ein eigener Thread für jedes Einzelteil?
Das können wir gern mal probieren. Jeder, der zurzeit noch einen Sammelthread hat, splittet den auf und macht 'nen Extrathread für jedes Teil auf. Wer dann noch die Übersicht behält, bekommt von mir 'n Eisbecher spendiert 

Das war übrigens auch kein Fall von "Regelüberwachung" oder "Kontrollzwang". Ich habe das Regelwerk noch nichtmal gelesen. Für mich ist das einfach 'ne Sache von Hausverstand, den Basar nicht mit Einzelthreads für jedes kleine Teil 'zuzumüllen'. Wird im Classic-Basar ebenso gehandhabt. Mit dem Unterschied, dass dort (witzigerweise, wo doch da alles so verbissen ist) niemand so angepisst und beleidigt reagiert, wenn er darauf hingewiesen wird, seine Threads zusammen zu legen.

"Laissez faire" sieht für mich anders aus, als mit




Trotz zu reagieren 

LG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (6. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen, dass Regeln grundsätzlich dem Schutz des Adressaten selbst dienen. Die Regel du darfs nicht töten, dient immer denjenigen die noch leben und diesen Zustand gerne aufrecht erhalten möchten. Die Regel du sollst im Forum grundsätzlich nur einen Fred machen, dient genauso dem Schutz des Einzelnen! Damit hat man immer gleich alles im Auge und ist Herr über seine Ordnung 

Ich sehe das so wie @black-panther , dass man zB dann einen einzel Verkaufsthread aufmachen sollte/kann, wenn es um eine besondere Sache geht, wie mehrer zusammengehörende Teile, die man auch gerne zusammen verkaufen möchte. Aber auch da gibts sicherlich Streitpotential.

Dazu empfinde ich die Wahlmöglichkeit hier seine Teile anzubieten, als ein Teil der Forumspartizipation. Meine Oma spendet für arme Kinder in Afrika, damit glaubt sie ihrem Gesellschaftlichen Dasein eine Berechtigung zu geben. Seine Teile hier zu erst für einen fairen Preis anzubieten, dient doch vielmehr der gemeinsamen Entfaltung unseres - sagen wir es mal ganz ehrlich: Bizarren - Hobbys. Es soll sogar Mitglieder geben, die nur deswegen die Youngtimerkultur fröhnen! Damit wird doch gleich jedes tatsächlich faires Angebot zu einem Teil Hobbyelixir. Wir könnten auch stattdessen sofort jedes nicht mehr gewünschte Teil zu spekulanten Preise in die Bucht stellen und am Ende des Monats eine Überweisung an Brot für die Welt tätigen. Aber damit würde Das hier vernachlässigen und allein unser bizarres Hobby fröhnen... 

Am Ende möchte ich jedoch bedauern, dass wir hier mehr und mehr eins zu eins die "Diskussionen" aus dem Nachbarland haben! Bald kommt bestimmt noch der Streit was Youngtimer ist... Dann sagt mir bitte bescheid, dass ich dazu auch noch meine Überzeugungen steuern kann


----------



## dodderer (6. November 2015)

Sorry, Chris, wenn ich Dir da weder folgen kann noch möchte!
Was für Dich eine Frage des Hausverstandes ist, ist es eben für Dich und für Andere nicht. Man kann sich nicht immer als Massstab nehmen, da es doch Unterschiede gibt bei den Menschen?
Aber trotz Allem: Ich bin weder angepisst noch beleidigt noch trotzig. 
Ich habe es bereits beschrieben: Ihr könnt die Regeln machen wie immer ihr wollt, und ich entscheide dann ob ich mitspiele. In diesem Falle tu ich es nicht, und ein bisschen schwanger mache ich dann nicht. Ende der Diskussion.
Laissez faire ist eben "Leben und leben lassen", auch wenn das Deinem Hausverstand vielleicht nicht so entspricht? Und nur weil es dem Hausverstand des Einen entspricht, muß dieser Eine es doch nicht unbedingt den anderen auf die Nase binden?
Vielleicht braucht man das aber zum Wohlfühlen? Keine Ahnung 
Ist ja leider nicht unverbreitet, diese Eigenschaft.
Ich sehe es halt etwas anders, eben jedem das Seine, oder wie die Franzosen sagen:
Laissez faire 

@Prinzderdinge : Da ich es ja bin, der hier in den letzten Tagen für Diskussionen gesorgt hat sei unbesorgt, ich ziehe mich hier bald wieder mehr zurück, sobald ich wieder radeln kann


----------



## dodderer (6. November 2015)

Aber da es ja um Disskussionen gehen soll hier, und zwar sachliche:
Ich finde, es sollte jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält. Für jedes Teil ein Thema, wenn verkauft, dann in der headline vermerkt, und nach Zeitraum X wird das gelöscht. Warum muß ich noch 12 Monate später die Einzelheiten des Kaufs nachlesen? 
Wenn jemand das Ganze lieber sammelt in einem Thema: Bitteschön, warum nicht 
Auf jeden Fall würde ein lockerer Umgang damit die Atmosphäre nicht belasten, durch Beiträge wie gehabt, die man dann eben auch anders verstehen kann als der Beitragsschreiber es eventuell gemeint hat. Es gäbe nämlich gar keinen Grund für jemanden, einen solchen Kommentar abzugeben.
Dies ist nur meine Meinung, ich freue mich wenn es umgesetzt wird, bin da aber nicht stur und sage "So muß es sein".
Wenn es anders ist oder bleibt, auch gut


----------



## Prinzderdinge (6. November 2015)

@dodderer : Wenn du jetzt meiner Aussage entnimmst, dass es besser ist dem Forum fern zu bleiben, hast du das Gegenteil verstanden, von dem was ich damit ausdrücken wollte!


----------



## dodderer (6. November 2015)

Sei unbesorgt, das habe ich Deiner Aussage nicht entnommen. Ich wollte nur kundtun, dass ich demnächst weniger Zeit zum Stänkern haben werde


----------



## dodderer (10. November 2015)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Moin! Aus aktuellem Anlass ziehe ich mal den Anfang einer aufkommenden Diskussion im Basar zur 4. Regel des YT-Basar-Regelwerks in diesen Thread. Zur Erinnerung, die 4. Regel lautet wie folgt:
> 
> *"(4) Hat man zeitgleich mehrere Bike-Teile (>2) anzubieten, sind diese in einem Verkaufs-Thread zusammenzufassen."*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (10. November 2015)

War ja auch eher ein Monolog


----------



## TomR. (20. Dezember 2015)

ich weiß nicht, wem es auch so geht...aber dieser verf***te Telekomwerbung macht das Surfen hier so richtig unangenehm...ständig popt das Teil bildfüllend auf! Ich nehme Werbung auf der Seite gerne in Kauf, das Forum soll Geld verdienen, alles super...aber wenn es das Surfen so einschränkt, dann ist es unzumutbar. Ich hoffe, die Telekom bleibt jetzt nicht ewig auf dem Werbeplatz...


----------



## Thias (20. Dezember 2015)

Ghostery addon. Wenns zu hart nervt, einfach ausklicken. Dann nach ein paar Tagen wieder an.
Alles andere funktioniert leider nicht. Ich hab mich schon einige male beschwert. Das bringt leider nichts.

Ich hab das Addon inzwischen immer an, nur auf ein paar Seiten, die ich unterstützen will, mache ich eine Ausnahme. Wenn die Seite dann aber mal wieder unbenutzbar wird, muss Ghostery eben auch da für ne Weile an.

Bei meinen Wlan-Geräten (IPad zB) habe ich an meiner Firewall einen Filter drin, der alles rausnimmt. Sonst kann ich die Seiten schlichtweg nicht mehr benutzen. Es Ruckelt und Ruckelt. Nur wegen der Werbung. Das sehe ich dann irgendwie nicht ein.


----------



## baerst5 (20. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir blockt Ghostery hier elf Tracker, aber von Telekom sehe ich nix. Auch müsste es ja eher eine Werbeblocker sein, den Du nutzt, oder?


----------



## Thias (21. Dezember 2015)

Nö, nur Ghostery. Das reicht mir völlig. Ok - ich hab natürlich das Flash-addon auf "aus", sodass ich erst klicken muss, wenn es irgendwo doch mal sein muss. Das selbe bei java. Letzteres habe ich abder für viele Seiten nicht blockiert, weil es doch öfters gebraucht wird. 

Java ist ja heutzutage leider das Haupteinfallstor für Malware, die sich dann meisst über Werbenetzwerke verbreitet. Java aus zu haben und Ghostery an ersetzt eigentlich den Virenscanner...


----------



## black-panther (21. Dezember 2015)

@TomR. hier geht's lang zum Über-Werbung-Beschweren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-werbebanner-stoeren-massiv.691006/



@baerst5 es haben ja nicht alle User immer die gleichen Werbebanner laufen, denke ich mal?


----------



## davelon83 (21. Dezember 2015)

ich nutze auch einen Werbeblocker für den Firefox Browser, weil es sonst schier keinen Spaß macht auf diesen Seiten zu surfen. Auch wenn sich die IBC u.a. damit finanziert, aber das ist manchmal echt nur nervig!
Tom, danke für den Link!!


----------



## baerst5 (21. Dezember 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> @TomR.
> 
> 
> 
> @baerst5 es haben ja nicht alle User immer die gleichen Werbebanner laufen, denke ich mal?


Mir ging es eigentlich darum, zu sagen, dass Ghostery gar kein Werbeblocker ist, sondern Tracker blockiert...


----------



## hendr1k (10. Dezember 2016)

*[MOD]*Der Inhalt dieses Beitrags wurde gelöscht, da er gegen die Verhaltensregeln von mtb-news.de verstößt. Persönliche Beschimpfungen/Feindseligkeiten ggü. anderen Usern werden nicht toleriert. Sollte es zwischenmenschliche Probleme geben, dann bitte diese per PN-Funktion versuchen konstruktiv zu lösen. Fujisan*[/MOD]*


----------



## Balu. (10. November 2018)

*Definition "Youngtimer":* In Abgrenzung zum Classic-Bike-Basar sind im YT-Basar vorrangig Bikes, Bike-Teile und andere YT-Memorabilien zulässig, deren Produktions-/Erscheinungsjahr ≥ 1996 und ≥ 10 Jahre vor "heute" [Jahr] liegt.


Könnte man diesen Hinweis vielleicht so oben anbringen, vielleicht als "Einleitung" im Youngtimer-Wiki Thread ? Ich glaube ich bin nicht der Erste der nicht weiß ob er besser bei den Classic-Bikes oder hier reinpasst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (11. November 2018)

da habe ich auch schon mal dran gedacht 
die Frage von wann bis wann kommt immerwieder auf ... besonders wenn der YT-contest ansteht 

man sollte die Definition direkt unter die Forenüberschrift setzen...


z.B.

*Youngtimer*
Bikes und parts von 1996 - 2006 

wobei ? 
eigentlich sind die Übergänge fließend z.B 1995 oder 2007 mit neuen oder alten parts ist hier bei den YT ja  auch willkommen

Gruß


----------



## Balu. (11. November 2018)

ice schrieb:


> man sollte die Definition direkt unter die Forenüberschrift setzen...
> 
> 
> Gruß



z.B.

*Youngtimer*
Bikes und Parts ab Mitte/Ende der Neunziger die mindestens 10 Jahre alt sind


... oder so ...


----------



## ice (11. November 2018)

und schon geht die diskussion wieder los 

29er, 1x11, e-bike wo ist die Grenze ???

 es war mal ausgemacht, in älteren diskusionen über dieses Thema, das die Altersgrenze nicht mit wandert


----------



## Balu. (11. November 2018)

Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt egal, wie du schon sagtest sind die Übergänge fließend. Die Definition oben habe ich aus den Spielregeln für den Youngtimer Basar ... mein Vorschlag war nur das nach außen sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## ice (11. November 2018)

völlig richtig

 bin auch deiner  Meinung

es sollte dadurch für jeden Interessierten klar ersichlich sein, welche Räder und Teile aus welchem Zeitrahmen, hier im YT-Forum zu sehen sind
damit fallen  zukünftige Diskussionen aus


----------



## baerst5 (11. November 2018)

Youngtimer ist doch aber weniger eine Abgrenzung zu den Klassikern, als zu Oldtimer. Insofern können wir m.E. warten, bis "die" Klassiker ihr Unterforum in Oldtimer ändern. Ob das mal irgendwann eintritt?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. November 2018)

Guten Tag ihr Burschen!

Da ich nicht weiß, wo ich mich lassen soll, ich grad nix produktives zu melden habe, melde ich mich hier mal nach längerer Abstinenz wieder zurück.
Obendrüber steht ja "Ankündigungen", also kündige ich mich mal.

Hoffe @black-panther ist jetzt befriedet, er frug schon.

Bin gespannt was es Neues Altes gibt und wann ich wieder ein neues Projekt anfangen werde. Habe die alten Contests hier bei den Youngtimern und Klassikern gestern mal heimlich durchgeschaut und da hatte ich wieder bisschen Bock.

Bis später und Grüße an Alle die mich noch kennen tun.
Peter


----------



## ice (22. November 2018)

Schön das du wieder da bist 



Gruß Holger


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. November 2018)

Hallo Holger!

Ja, und schön dass Du auch noch da bist, und so einige Andere habe ich auch schon gelesen. Der Armin stolpert noch durchs Forum, und sach mal, wo is denn der andere Holger....muss man sich Sorgen machen?

Und selbst, ich sah du tourst noch fleissig und hast neues Material am Start. Werden die alten Hobel nicht langsam unbequem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (22. November 2018)

ach,naja...
"neues Material" ... hihihih ... das ist relativ ....
das mit dem alten Schrott auf dem ich  (und auch einige Andere) rumfahre,  ist warscheinlich Altersstarrsinn
aber warum soll man /ich  umsteigen ?
die Bikes sind auf meine Vorlieben angepasst und es wird einfach   Alles  etwas langsamer 

 zum Holgi weiß ich leider auch nix , der hat sich einige Zeit nach dir zurück gezogen
ist genauso Schade . Die letzte info über ihn stammt von Frank (@coast13) vom April 2017 und war in deinem alten Swingerclub ...

wie ist s bei dir ? radelst du auch noch ?
und schaust du jetzt wieder öfters rein ? würde mich freuen und einige von den Alten sicher auch ...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. November 2018)

Ja, hab grad mal geguckt was der Frank geschrieben hat. Holger macht also auch Pause, oder so.

Denke schon, dass ich jetzt wieder öfter reinschauen tu, aber in der Excessivität wie das mal gelaufen ist geht das einfach nicht mehr klar.
Guckte mich eben mal so bissl auf ebay und hier um was es denn so gibt und ob mich was reizt, kann schon sein, dass da nochmal was geht. Wahrscheinlich, aber sag es nicht laut dann eher bei den ytlern, bei den Klassikern werd ich auch noch etwas teilnehmen, aber ich denke ich habe vielleicht genug davon besessen.

Man darf nicht vergessen, zu Spitzenzeiten, also so in etwa ein Jahr oder etwas früher vor meinem Austritt besaß ich ca 20 Klassikbikes und Kistenweise Teile auf 60qm, aber 4m hoher Decke.  Kannste Die vorstellen wie das ausgesehen hat, Wände voll, Himmel voll, alles voll. Habe ich alles wegemacht.
Ich lebte ja quasi in einer Garage mit Küche und Bett, nicht so schlimm messimäßig, aber es war mir dann auch zuviel. Heute habe ich noch ein Kuwahara, Univega, ein Wheeler und meine geliebtes Checkerpig, von dem ich mir einfach einbilde, es ist das originale was ich als Jugendlicher besaß, das wars. Noch ein Rennrad und ein Giant Trance X0. Siehste, das sind schon wieder 6. Stöööööhn.

Ich habe dieser Tage wieder mein Trance rausgeholt und bin wieder gefahren, heute habe ich es mal auf Vordermann gebracht. Davor war ausbrennen angesagt, nix ging mehr. Schleicht sich ein.
Und auf die lieben Kinder muss ich nu auch Acht geben, da geht nicht mehr nur ich ich und so.

Ha, der @ArSt  hat sich eingeschlichen. Wenigstens bleibt der immer schön im Ausgleich mit radeln und Forum und so, scheint mir.
Gut so!


----------



## coast13 (22. November 2018)

Servus Peter !! 
auch hier noch mal:  Toll dass du mal wieder da bist !

Und ja, wir radln alle noch ... nur darf ich erst mal kein Rad mehr aufbauen.. Garage voll, Keller voll. Aber die Radl, die ich habe, die gefallen mir und bleiben auch.  Höchstens das RR wird noch mal getauscht 

Zum Klein-Holgi: Hab noch auf FB Kontakt. Er radelt auch noch viel, hat jetzt sogar Storcks (die aber einfach nicht kaputt gehen wollen..) und erfreut sich seines Lebens ! Soviel kann ich sagen. 
Beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. November 2018)

Ha!
Habe ich grad auf deine Post geantwortet! Danke!


coast13 schrieb:


> Höchstens das RR wird noch mal getauscht


Soso, was'n das für Töne? "RR" Röhriges Raketenbike oder wie?
Nix für Ungut, aber ich versteh, Grundlagenausdauer holt man sich nicht beim bergabrollen und schieben. Kann mich noch dunkel erinnern.

Gut zu lesen, dass es auch diesem Holger gut geht. Hatte schon gedacht dem ergings wie Malle-Jens oder so. War da nicht was mit Storck, der konnt die doch genauso wenig ausstehen wie ich, oder wie?

Grüß den Kerl mal bei Gelegenheit und richte ihm meine Glückwünsche zu den neuen Rädern aus.


----------



## coast13 (22. November 2018)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Grüß den Kerl mal bei Gelegenheit und richte ihm meine Glückwünsche zu den neuen Rädern aus.



Gemacht ! Beste Grüße zurück !!!  

RR ist schön um KM zu machen und mal die 60 aufm Tacho zu sehen... 26er MTB nach wie vor zum Kopf frei bekommen und zum geniesen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. November 2018)

Dank, Frank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (30. Juli 2019)

Hi,
da Martin schon seit Frühjahr 2018 nicht mehr aktiv ist und wir nicht wissen, was los ist, übernehme ich derweil die Moderation hier im YT.

Wenn es also etwas gibt, meldet euch bei mir 
Lg Chris


----------



## coast13 (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo Chris,
is natürlich gar nicht toll zu lesen, dass Martin schon so lange nicht mehr aktiv ist und auch keiner weiss was los ist.
Aber ich denke, du hast auch nen ruhigen Job hier als Mod.  Auf jeden Fall 
Beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## baerst5 (30. Juli 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass hier das meiste friedlich und konform abläuft. Aber schön, zu wissen, dass im Zweifelsfall ein Ansprechpartner da ist.


----------



## black-panther (31. Juli 2019)

ja, hier war schon immer wenig zu tun


----------



## ice (31. Juli 2019)

toll Chris ...
dann gehen wir mal davon aus , daß es auch so bleibt  

 und wenn sich hier schon ein "neuer" Mod meldet 
nur mal so nebenbei
möchte ich das obrige Thema nochmal ansprechen ... das mit den Baujahr der YT ... 
wie sieht das aus Chris ? kannst du da auch was bei der Forenüberschrift einfügen ,wie bei den Classikern ?
oder muß das ein Admin... oder ähnliches machen ?
Gruß Holger


----------



## black-panther (5. August 2019)

Hallo Holger, 

gibt es denn da schon eine definitive Abgrenzung?
Ich schwanke immer so zw. 1996 und 1998... und bis wann soll dann abgegrenzt werden?

LG
Chris


----------



## ice (5. August 2019)

Hallo  Frank , 
da gab es doch jedes mal die diskussionen beim Youngtimercontest ?  
...  und man hat  sich damals geeinigt ...
 aber die Diskusion gibt es ja immer wieder wenn jemand neues hier im Unterforum aufschlägt ...

 wo hört das BJ. bei den classikern den auf ?  1995 ?   1996 ?
wäre dann für YT  im Anschluß... 1996 / 1997+ 10 Jahre  ?  oder + 12 jahre
keine 29er ,keine E-bikes (in 10 Jahren relevant ) ????
ich schau heute abend mal nach wie diese Diskussionen beim Contest waren  ... 

 oder nochmal andere Meinungen ?  sind ja genug aktive YTimer  hier ... 
evtl nochmal eine diskussion anzetteln   ne Umfrage ???

grüße Holger


----------



## black-panther (5. August 2019)

Ja, bei den Classicern fließt die Grenze ja auch immer ein bisschen, aber meist um 1996 herum.


----------



## Spezi66 (5. August 2019)

96 würde ich auch sagen. Das ist eigentlich das Jahr, ab dem von Cantis auf V Brakes gewechselt wurde.


----------



## ArSt (5. August 2019)

Ich bin auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Klassiker bis einschließlich 1996 gehen. Und die Youngtimer dann von einschließlich 1996 bis 2006. Der Übergang überschneidet sich also, macht aber nichts. Und es ist jedem selbst überlassen zu welcher Gemeinde er sein etwaiges 96er zählen möchte.
Die ersten 29er wurden übrigens schon Anfang der 2000er-Jahre eingeführt, irgendwo bei den Yountimern gibt es auch eine kleine Galerie mit diesen Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (5. August 2019)

Wie wäre es mit ...

Mitte der 90er bis Mitte der 2000er Jahre
    das wäre dann allgemein gehalten

Aber 1996 bis 2006  finde ich auch gut


----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. August 2019)

ice schrieb:


> und schon geht die diskussion wieder los
> 
> 29er, 1x11, e-bike wo ist die Grenze ???
> 
> es war mal ausgemacht, in älteren diskusionen über dieses Thema, das die Altersgrenze nicht mit wandert


Aber so ne statische Einteilung wäre doch Quatsch und entspricht so gar nicht dem sprichwörtlichen Begriff eines Youngtimers, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden. Alles was älter als 10 Jahre ist klingt für mich da deutlich passender. Und, um zu den Oldies abzugrenzen, alles ab 96 und/oder nicht time-correct. Und E-Bikes fallen hier eh raus.

Auch ein 29er mit 1xScheiß wird irgendwann zum Alteisen gehören, warum auch nicht? Wer sich entschieden hat sein Alteisen zu behalten oder gezielt ein deutlich in die Jahre gekommenes Bike, ob 29er oder nicht, kauft, und nicht alle paar Jahre im Shop sein neues Bike konfigurieren will, der gehört doch nicht nur im Geiste hier rein.


----------



## egmont (31. August 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Aber so ne statische Einteilung wäre doch Quatsch und entspricht so gar nicht dem sprichwörtlichen Begriff eines Youngtimers, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden. Alles was älter als 10 Jahre ist klingt für mich da deutlich passender. Und, um zu den Oldies abzugrenzen, alles ab 96 und/oder nicht time-correct. Und E-Bikes fallen hier eh raus.
> 
> Auch ein 29er mit 1xScheiß wird irgendwann zum Alteisen gehören, warum auch nicht? Wer sich entschieden hat sein Alteisen zu behalten oder gezielt ein deutlich in die Jahre gekommenes Bike, ob 29er oder nicht, kauft, und nicht alle paar Jahre im Shop sein neues Bike konfigurieren will, der gehört doch nicht nur im Geiste hier rein.



Zumindest wäre das der Garant für ein beständig wachsendes, stetig prosperierendes YT-Abteil, während die Station nebenan, endgültig geriatrisch, auch endgültig Lebenshilfe/-Demenzthreads benötigt.
_Huch, hier steht ein Klein. Wer seid ihr überhaupt? Rad oder Mensch?_


----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. August 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> 96 würde ich auch sagen. Das ist eigentlich das Jahr, ab dem von Cantis auf V Brakes gewechselt wurde.


96 ist mit das innovativste Jahr im MTB-Sport!
Da sind in den letzten Downhill-Rennen plötzlich amerikanische auf die Abfahrt spezialisierte Fullies mit verhältnismäßig  kurzem Vorbau und Scheibenbremsen gegen althergebrachte Bikes mit V-Brakes und ellenlangen Vorbau angetreten. 
War das ne geile Zeit!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (2. September 2019)

Schließt das Classic Forum und das Youngtimer Forum zusammen, damit wieder mehr Stimmung in den Laden kommt!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. September 2019)

Niemals nie!


----------



## baerst5 (2. September 2019)

.


----------



## baerst5 (2. September 2019)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Schließt das Classic Forum und das Youngtimer Forum zusammen, damit wieder mehr Stimmung in den Laden kommt!


 Das dürfte aber für ziemliche Wirrungen sorgen.


----------



## egmont (2. September 2019)

Feindliche Übernahme? Zumindest klingt das wie `ne Drohung. 
Allein der Gedanke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. September 2019)

Befreien Sie 25 Youngtimer Ihrer Wahl.
^^


----------



## black-panther (3. September 2019)

Na der Mod ist ja schonmal hier 



egmont schrieb:


> während die Station nebenan, endgültig geriatrisch, auch endgültig Lebenshilfe/-Demenzthreads benötigt.





egmont schrieb:


> Feindliche Übernahme? Zumindest klingt das wie `ne Drohung.


Und für'n toleranten YT-ler klingt das irgendwie ganz schön intolerant


----------



## egmont (3. September 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Na der Mod ist ja schonmal hier
> Und für'n toleranten YT-ler klingt das irgendwie ganz schön intolerant



_Toleranz ist der Verdacht, dass der andere recht hat _und gelegentlich auch _die Unfähigkeit, ja oder nein zu sagen._
Nein.
__

Zitate zukünftig bitte nicht aus Ihrem Kontext reißen. Ordentlich bzw. vollständig zitieren. Das sollte man können, so man es tut.


----------



## fiveelements (3. September 2019)

Bei den Autos bekommen alle, die älter als 30 Jahre sind, ein "H"- Kennzeichen. Die Zeitschriften begrüssen und würdigen dann die Neuzugänge ausführlich. Ganz interessant, das beim Zahnarzt zu lesen.

Ich würde jedenfalls mindestens bei den Youngtimern die Grenze "älter als xx Jahre" einführen, also nicht statisch festlegen. Bestimmt können viele hier dann was zu den jährlichen Neuzugängen sagen. Stell ich mir reizvoll vor.


----------



## black-panther (3. September 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> _Toleranz ist der Verdacht, dass der andere recht hat _...


Auch Herr Tucholsky hat(te) nicht immer Recht


----------



## fiveelements (3. September 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEAN48 (3. September 2019)

Hi,
eine starre Festlegung eines Zeitraums wird irgendwann im Nirvana enden, da keine neuen Impulse mehr kommen. Ist bestens im Classic Forum zu sehen, wo es kaum noch wirklich neue Ideen und Radvorstellungen gibt.
Also z.B. alles was älter als 15 Jahre ist = Youngtimer. Analog dazu: Classic-Bikes, alles was älter als 25 Jahre ist.

VG
Jürgen


----------



## Yeti666 (3. September 2019)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Bei den Autos bekommen alle, die älter als 30 Jahre sind, ein "H"- Kennzeichen. Die Zeitschriften begrüssen und würdigen dann die Neuzugänge ausführlich. Ganz interessant, das beim Zahnarzt zu lesen.
> 
> Ich würde jedenfalls mindestens bei den Youngtimern die Grenze "älter als xx Jahre" einführen, also nicht statisch festlegen. Bestimmt können viele hier dann was zu den jährlichen Neuzugängen sagen. Stell ich mir reizvoll vor.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Autos bekommen nicht automatisch ein H-Kennzeichen wenn sie älter als 30 Jahre sind, das muss beantragt werden und das Fahrzeug muss einige Bedingungen erfüllen und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## fiveelements (3. September 2019)

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass Autos automatisch ein "H"- Kennzeichen bekommen, wenn sie älter als 30 Jahre sind, sondern dass sie eines bekommen, wenn sie älter als 30 Jahre sind.

Die Analyse von Syntax und Semantik hilft.

Und wenn ich schon noch mal zitiert werde, schreibe ich noch was zum Thema:
Ich finde den Vorschlag von @DEAN48 recht brauchbar.


----------



## ice (3. September 2019)

also ....
ich hab jetzt mal gesucht  .... und ...  beim ersten YT- contest  gefunden

damals gab es   hier  (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-eigentlich.656382/page-5 )
ne längere Diskusion und man hat sich bei ner Abstimmung auf diesen Vorschlag geeinigt
  (Seite 7  #152 )                                             

*Vorschlag 6 abgeändert:*
Alle Rahmen älter als einschl. 2004.
Wesentliche Teile sollten jünger als 1995 sein (zur Abgrenzung vom Klassikabteil).

damals waren, neben  Chris (@black-panther) auch Armin (@ArSt) und einige andere noch heute hier vertretene Mitglieder , bei der Diskussion beteiligt  


und dann hab ich noch diesen Nachtrag gefunden

Fujisan schrieb: 


@ice & @Klein-Holgi & natürlich alle anderen,

ich hab das Baujahr gerade eigenmächtig mal angehoben, d.h. bis einschließlich 2005. Prinzipiell seh' ich's so wie @Klein-Holgi : *entspannt!* Also falls jemand mit 'nem 2006 um die Ecke käme, dann soll er/sie einfach hier kurz erläutern, weshalb sein Bike definitiv als Youngtimer zu betrachten ist und vorfühlen was ihr anderen davon haltet und los (vorausgesetzt es gibt keinen massiven Protest).       

also wäre der letzte offizielle Stand, wenn man den YT-Contest als Masstab nimmt ...

                                                   von  1995 - 2005
                                     oder von mitte 90er bis mitte 2000er

grüße Holger


----------



## black-panther (4. September 2019)

Ich würde das vielleicht schon auf bis 2006 erweitern.
Bin letztens über mein Rad aus 2006 gestolpert, das fühlte sich schon eindeutig wie'n Youngtimer an


----------



## egmont (4. September 2019)

Herrjemine ; ist das wirklich soo abstrakt ? 
Eine fixe Deckelung führt zu Vergreisung/Exitus/Verschwinden.
Schon richtig; wir müssen alle sterben und verschwinden. Trotzdem wird es zu jeder Zeit Youngtimer geben.
Einfach weitermachen wie bisher; locker bleiben.


----------



## Yeti666 (4. September 2019)

fiveelements schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass Autos automatisch ein "H"- Kennzeichen bekommen, wenn sie älter als 30 Jahre sind, sondern dass sie eines bekommen, wenn sie älter als 30 Jahre sind.
> 
> Die Analyse von Syntax und Semantik hilft.
> 
> ...


Richtig, Du hast geschrieben das *alle* Autos die älter als 30 Jahre sind ein H-Kennzeichen bekommen, anscheinend kennst dich nicht mit Oldtimern aus. Analyse der Bedingungen um als Oldtimer anerkannt zu werden könnte helfen.


----------



## ice (4. September 2019)

ice schrieb:


> Fujisan schrieb:
> 
> 
> Prinzipiell seh' ich's so wie @Klein-Holgi : *entspannt!* Also falls jemand mit 'nem 2006 um die Ecke käme, dann soll er/sie einfach hier kurz erläutern, weshalb sein Bike definitiv als Youngtimer zu betrachten ist und vorfühlen was ihr anderen davon haltet und los (vorausgesetzt es gibt keinen massiven Protest).




das BJ. wurde ja schon mal angepasst .... also warum nicht wieder ?




DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine starre Festlegung eines Zeitraums wird irgendwann im Nirvana enden, da keine neuen Impulse mehr kommen. Ist bestens im Classic Forum zu sehen, wo es kaum noch wirklich neue Ideen und Radvorstellungen gibt.
> Also z.B. alles was älter als 15 Jahre ist = Youngtimer. Analog dazu: Classic-Bikes, alles was älter als 25 Jahre ist.



wird die Einstufung bei den Classikern dann auch angepasst ?  

und müssen wir dann mit den bikes das Unterforum wechseln wenn das Alter erreicht ist





Matze010 schrieb:


> Schließt das Classic Forum und das Youngtimer Forum zusammen, damit wieder mehr Stimmung in den Laden kommt!



wieder zurück  zu der Fraktion  wo die YT zu modern und verpönt waren ??? 
(das YT-Forum ist damals nicht einfach so entstanden  )



Fragen über Fragen 

... eigentlich geht es nur um einen "einfachen Untertitel" bei der Forumsüberschrift 
dachte ich jedenfalls


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. September 2019)

Ich versuche mal die Frage von einem anderen Blickpunkt aus zu beantworten.
Wo soll sich jemand mit nem  über 10 Jahre alten Rad hier im Forum austauschen, wenn nicht bei den Youngtimern?
Aufgrund der rasanten Entwicklung gehört solch ein Rad definitiv schon zum hoffnungslos veralteten Krams und wird in den aktuellen "höher schneller weiter" Diskussionen eher belächelt. Hier werden sie jedoch noch gewürdigt.


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2019)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Zur Diskussion habe ich nichts wirklich Neues Beizutragen, ich verfolge Sie aber (wie viele Andere vermutlich auch) gespannt.

Meiner Meinung nach wird das hier eh anders gelebt, als es geschrieben steht. Ein Rad von 2008 gehört per Definition nicht hier her, sieht aber im Kontext des aktuellen Marktes trotzdem nach einem alten Eisen aus. Wenn jemand so ein Rad hier präsentiert, sagt üblicherweise auch niemand was dagegen, da das genaue Baujahr eh maximal den Marken-Fans bekannt ist. Gerne wird auch angeführt, dass bei einer variablen Grenze Bulls, Canyon und co hier irgendwann in Scharen erscheinen würden und das ginge für Kultmarken-Fans gar nicht. Kürzlich hatten wir hier aber erst die liebevolle Restauration eines Canyon (Baujahr grenzwertig???) und erwartungsgemäß hat sich niemand beschwert. Alles halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (5. September 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Zur Diskussion habe ich nichts wirklich Neues Beizutragen, ich verfolge Sie aber (wie viele Andere vermutlich auch) gespannt.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird das hier eh anders gelebt, als es geschrieben steht. Ein Rad von 2008 gehört per Definition nicht hier her, sieht aber im Kontext des aktuellen Marktes trotzdem nach einem alten Eisen aus. Wenn jemand so ein Rad hier präsentiert, sagt üblicherweise auch niemand was dagegen, da das genaue Baujahr eh maximal den Marken-Fans bekannt ist. Gerne wird auch angeführt, dass bei einer variablen Grenze Bulls, Canyon und co hier irgendwann in Scharen erscheinen würden und das ginge für Kultmarken-Fans gar nicht. Kürzlich hatten wir hier aber erst die liebevolle Restauration eines Canyon (Baujahr grenzwertig???) und erwartungsgemäß hat sich niemand beschwert. Alles halb so wild.



Die Ausreißer find ich, wenn es nicht bloß ein Halbsatz mit Foto, sondern, wie im genannten Fall, ein guter Aufbau ist, auch völlig i.O. Ein interessanter Ausblick.
Wo sonst kann man das sehen; wo sonst tun?

Mehr Content, wenig Vereinsmeierei bzw. machen; nicht zerquatschen.


----------



## coast13 (5. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal die Frage von einem anderen Blickpunkt aus zu beantworten.
> Wo soll sich jemand mit nem  über 10 Jahre alten Rad hier im Forum austauschen, wenn nicht bei den Youngtimern?
> Aufgrund der rasanten Entwicklung gehört solch ein Rad definitiv schon zum hoffnungslos veralteten Krams und wird in den aktuellen "höher schneller weiter" Diskussionen eher belächelt. Hier werden sie jedoch noch gewürdigt.



sehe ich mittlerweile ähnlich. In ein, zwei Jahren werden alle, die noch mit Umwerfer rumfahren, bei technischen Fragen dazu eh in den YT Bereich geschickt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. September 2019)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich wiederholt zu wiederholen, für mich ist der Spirit hinter der Entscheidung nicht den neuen heißen Shice unbedingt fahren _(Betonung liegt auf fahren, also das Gegenteil eines Wallhangers) zu_ wollen, sondern aus vielfältigen Gründen bewusst sich für ein vom Mainstream als technisch überholtes älteres Produkt zu entscheiden, der gemeinsame Nenner bei den Youngtimern.

Wer nur zufällig noch ein altes Canyon/Giant/sonstwas in der Garage stehen hat, also sich gerade nicht bewusst für ein Alteisen entschieden hat, wird sich eh kaum befleissigt fühlen hier ein Fass aufzumachen. Der von @BigJohn erwähnte Canyon-Aufbau ist da ein gutes Beispiel, denn da wurde sich ja bewusst für ein Alteisen entschieden, von daher passt er perfekt hier rein. Selbst wenn wer ausschließlich aus finanziellen Gründen sich bewusst für ein preisgünstiges Alteisen entschieden hat und dieses herrichtet gehört meines Erachtens hier rein. Und wenn wer nix interessantes dazu zu berichten ist zwar ein bissl öde, aber das werde ich auch noch überleben.


----------



## Glimmerman (6. Oktober 2019)

Ohne einen Thread aufmachen zu wollen, vielleicht hier die Frage:

Youngtimercontest?


----------



## ice (6. Oktober 2019)

da es letztes Jahr keinen gab ... 
... gibt es dieses Jahr doch sicher auch genügend neu aufgebaute Räder ...


----------



## Glimmerman (6. Oktober 2019)

ice schrieb:


> da es letztes Jahr keinen gab ...
> ... gibt es dieses Jahr doch sicher auch genügend neu aufgebaute Räder ...



eben


----------



## ice (1. Dezember 2019)

das hatte ich im Sommer eigentlich gesucht

nur so nebenbei ... ... ... da bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert




f_t_l schrieb:


> Hallo Admins
> 
> Zur Zeit ist das YOUNGTIMER-Forum in der Forenübersicht nicht weiter beschrieben. Ein Untertext wie im CLASSIC-Bikes-Forum wäre schön.
> 
> ...




 oder ist es gar schon soweit  



Matze010 schrieb:


> Schließt das Classic Forum und das Youngtimer Forum zusammen, damit wieder mehr Stimmung in den Laden kommt!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Dezember 2019)

Nee nee, der Spirit der Yongtimer ist ein ganz eigener, und das ist a) gut so und b) soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Dezember 2019)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Also z.B. alles was älter als 15 Jahre ist = Youngtimer. Analog dazu: Classic-Bikes, alles was älter als 25 Jahre ist.



dann darf ich mich hier ja dann auch bissl austoben? mein aktueller "neu"aufbau ist rahmentechnisch von 2002, diverse komponenten gehen aber wohl allein aus gründen der nutzbarkeit bis vermutlich nach 2008 (bzw in passender optik dazu halt) rein. sofern das (zumindest was komponenten betrifft) kein problem ist, würd ich mich da evtl auch etwas hier zu wort melden (im passendem thread).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Dezember 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> dann darf ich mich hier ja dann auch bissl austoben? mein aktueller "neu"aufbau ist rahmentechnisch von 2002, diverse komponenten gehen aber wohl allein aus gründen der nutzbarkeit bis vermutlich nach 2008 (bzw in passender optik dazu halt) rein. sofern das (zumindest was komponenten betrifft) kein problem ist, würd ich mich da evtl auch etwas hier zu wort melden (im passendem thread).


Türlich kannste Dich mit dem Bike hier austoben.
Hier wird das eh eher locker gesehen.
Der Rahmen sollte meiner Meinung nach ungefähr 10 Jahre auf den Buckel haben, was für Teile Du da ran baust ist schnuppe.
26er wurden ja bis 2012 noch vertrieben und gehören m.E. dennoch klar hier rein.
Timecorrect gilt hier übrigens eh NICHT. 
Es ist erlaubt was gefällt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Türlich kannste Dich mit dem Bike hier austoben.
> Hier wird das eh eher locker gesehen.



exzellent... suche grad eh nach lösungen für paar probleme die sich mir noch ergeben...



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sollte meiner Meinung nach ungefähr 10 Jahre auf den Buckel haben, was für Teile Du da ran baust ist schnuppe.



die hat er locker, ist mein 2002er tollwut... sofern meine lagerdeckel im neuen jahr kommen, gibts dann auch schonmal bilder vom rahmen in der galerie



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Timecorrect gilt hier übrigens eh NICHT.
> Es ist erlaubt was gefällt.



naja, zumindest weitestgehend im bereich 2002 (rahmenbaujahr) bis 2007 (gabelbaujahr) werd ich mich versuchen aufzuhalten, sofern es mir möglich ist. die komponenten zu der zeit waren ja nicht unbedingt so defektanfällig und gut fahrbar. die verfügbarkeit macht mir aktuell nur hier und da sorge. beim radsatz muss ich aber eh noch schauen, von wann der ist... grad nachgeschlagen, der radsatz ist leider doch erst von 2008...


----------

